# WW1 Romanian Ace Muntenescu's Nieuport 17C



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's a few pictures of my rendition of Ion Muntenescu's WW1 Fighter. i used the Testor's 1/48th scale plane as a referrence.








































The following video series shows how I made the Testor's Nieuport 17 into one flown by Ion Muntenescu. This was hard to do as all I could find was a little history on the plane and a picture of Ion. Hopefully I built it correctly.

The video's also include some of my Grandfather's Romanian records as background music. 

Anyway, enjoy the videos.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice job on that little crate, MCR! I'd hate to tackle a stringbag that small. And there's no gainsaying that when you want colorful roundels, you look to the Romanian Air Force! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Mark! Actually, the blue in the roundells needs to be lighter. The blue makes it look like the Belgian roundell which had a black center dot....Tester's 1108...where were you when I needed you?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A great looking build of a WW1 plane. Those planes are particularly cool to me capturing aviation when it was the guy and his plane. I like WW2 aircraft as well when it was still that way. Nowadays it is a pilot and his computer and has lost some of that magnificent men in their flying machines mystique. I don't have any WW1 aircraft in my stash but do have a number of WW2 planes.

Bob K.


----------



## drquick (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job on that one! Thanks for posting the build up videos on this.

Dave


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------

